# HTTPS Error in FireFox since upgrading to 24.7.0

## lostinspace2011

Since upgrading to 24.7.0 I am getting an error when accessing some HTTPS websites.

 *Quote:*   

> Secure Connection Failed
> 
> An error occurred during a connection to XXXXX. SSL peer selected a cipher suite disallowed for the selected protocol version. (Error code: ssl_error_cipher_disallowed_for_version)
> 
>     The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because the authenticity of the received data could not be verified.
> ...

 

Here are the details of the ciphers configured on the server

```
| Public Key type: rsa

| ssl-enum-ciphers: 

|   SSLv3: 

|     ciphers: 

|       TLS_ECDHE_RSA_WITH_AES_256_CBC_SHA - strong

|       TLS_RSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA - strong

|       TLS_RSA_WITH_AES_256_CBC_SHA - strong

|     compressors: 

|       NULL

|   TLSv1.2: 

|     ciphers: 

|       TLS_ECDHE_RSA_WITH_AES_256_CBC_SHA - strong

|       TLS_ECDHE_RSA_WITH_AES_256_CBC_SHA384 - strong

|       TLS_ECDHE_RSA_WITH_AES_256_GCM_SHA384 - strong

|       TLS_RSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA - strong

|       TLS_RSA_WITH_AES_256_CBC_SHA - strong

|     compressors: 

|       NULL

|_  least strength: strong
```

----------

## lostinspace2011

Found some more details here:

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1011995

----------

## lostinspace2011

Raised bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=519070

----------

